# CIY yeast co2 on 75



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Set-up
75 gallon, one 8 inch rbp, 3 tetras, 1 tiger barb, and a raphael catfish(soon to be removed because he is uprooting my plants.
75 pounds of flourite, ~50 pounds of gravel
150 watts, 6700K(ability to go all the way up to 260 watts)
fluval 4, magnum 350 and a strong powerhead
ferts: florapride
plants: Sagitaria subulata, java moss, java ferns, baby tears, and contortion vals

My question is if I were to do the diy yeast thing would there be any benefit with my set-up? I have heard that the diy yeast set-up is only good for tanks up to 40 or 50 gallons but any extra source of co2 has to be beneficial right?
Eventually when the money comes along I will be getting a co2 tank and such.
Thanks.


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

I'm sure setting up a diy c02 couldnt hurt anything. You might not be able to get preferable ppm levels, but I would say just try it and see if you get any results. You'll probably want to try at least 3 bottles and a strong yeast mix.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds good, bigchuck. Personally, I wouldn't have a low light tank w/o some Cryptocoryne's and some Anubias nana







(just a preference)

Ya, if it were me, I would scrap the DIY CO2 and just dose Flourish excell for carbon. It is more expensive than DIY, but it is a lot less headache, until you get your pressurized system. But if you go DIY, get 3 or 4 3 liter bottles. (the juice 3 liters work better than pepsi bottles IMO)

WHOO HOO! I am going to pick up a 20lb CO2 cylander for $30 tomorrow morning! That is a deal I just can't pass on! (plus i'm setting up more tanks..)

I will be posting a step by step pictoral/informational post when my ADA substrate comes in from Japan.. for my 75 and my 10g. Imma have fun with that







-probably in november.. [email protected]#$%^&*_)(*&6!!!!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks dippy
If I go with the diy co2 should I up my wpg? I have the possibilities of 2wpg(current), 3, and 3.5, should I just stay at 2?

I am looking for a cheap co2 canister in my area, but haven't found anything







I picked up a 40 a while ago, I think that I am going to start planting that one once I get the 75 set-up and money of course.

EDIT: What kind of substrate are you getting from Japan?


----------



## yoshikuni (Jul 7, 2005)

hey bigchuck, if you go co2(pressurized) you should up your wattage to at least 3wpg and try to setup the outlets of your filters and powerhead so that it minimizes surface agitation. this is because you don't want all that expensive co2 to quickly disperse into the air and stay in the water longer for the plants to use.

to answer your question on behalf of dippy, he is getting some high grade designer substrate from Aqua Design Amano (ADA) I have no experience with this substarte yet due to it price and availability, but if Takashi Amano uses it i'm pretty damn sure it works good.

hey dippy, would you mind me asking how and where you got the ADA substrate from? and how much did it cost?
and please let me know how well it works out for you


----------

